# Need a new diet for my golden!



## sophie21 (Dec 16, 2008)

So here is my problem. My golden sophie is a little on the heavy side and her coat is really dull. I used to have her on organic food, but switched her because it gave her diahrea. So switched her to a not very expensive brand because my fiances lab was on it and was doing great. Now sophie has a VERY dull coat. Please help I really want to have my dogs healthy coat back. What type of food works the best. Thanks so much for any help!!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Truthfully, none of us can answer that (what food is the best?). What works for one dog may or may not work for another (as you've seen with your fiance's dog doing well on a food and Sophie not). There are many many great quality kibbles out there. My suggestion is to try one and see how it works, and if not, try something else. Of course nothing is going to happen overnight, but you know what to look for. Its a matter of finding a food that does what you want and going with it. Sydney has done very well on some rather inexpensive foods, and horribly on some more expensive brands. Paige seems to do well on the more expensive food. I've tested out a few cheaper (not cheap, just cheaper) foods and I kick myself every time and think "if it aint broke, dont fix it!". At this point, Paige is on Nutro Ultra Lg Breed and Sydney is on Proplan. I'd like for them to both be on the same food for convenience but I also live in a small town and it has to work for Paige and be accessible and affordable. Good luck! BJ


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

sophie21 said:


> So here is my problem. My golden sophie is a little on the heavy side and her coat is really dull. I used to have her on organic food, but switched her because it gave her diahrea. So switched her to a not very expensive brand because my fiances lab was on it and was doing great. Now sophie has a VERY dull coat. Please help I really want to have my dogs healthy coat back. What type of food works the best. Thanks so much for any help!!


what is your current food?


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

if too fatty, change to food with 12-14% fat.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dogs are as individual as people when it comes to food. There is a great site that can help with learning about what to look for and how to read and understand the ingredient label and nutritional analysis. www.dogfoodproject.com That being said, I've had really good luck with the Eagle Pack Holistic line and also with Fromm's.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyone will give what works for there Goldens and you will have to try them and decide for yourself..

there are many good kibble products out there and many are grain free which is what you want for starters...

other than that, we have used Canidae and now use Taste of the wild Wetlands Canine formula.
Great sucess with both...

Many owners had problems with the newer Canidae formula and many like us didn't..
but our girls would eat drywall if we let them and have no problems..lol

If your golden likes a new food you try,, does not have runny stools and doesn't develope a scratching problem, or weight gain,I would say stick with it regarless of what any of us all use...
btw:
our girls lost many pounds over 6 months that we had them on Canidae Platinum and greeen beans. somewhere in the area of 300 calories per cup did it..
2cups per day or under 700 calories per day..
surprisingly, Taste of the wild with it's roasted meats formula's,[duck, venison, fowl etc] is under 400 calories per cup and high in protien if your weight concerned at all.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I read on a website that rated dog foods (wish I could remember the name) that the Costco Brand Kirklands Chicken, Rice, Lamb formula got one of the highest rating...Keep in mind I don't remember what the rating criteria or website was...they give grades like school grades. The one I mentioned got an A+ and some BIG brands got F's...Who knows....


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Among commercial foods you might try ProPlan or Eukanuba. These are considered high quality. Dogfoodanalysis don't like them but I don't think dogfoodanalysis reviewers really know nutrition...I think they know "holistic". Just my opinion.

You want to stay away from any foods that use corn glutin, bone meal or soy as the main source of protien. The cheaper foods do this and studies have shown that the skin and coat may not be as good if your dog is eating bone meal, corn glutin and soy for its source of protien. 

This has been of interest to me as Lucky wasn't born with good "coat genes". Innova, ProPlan, Iams and Eukanuba seem to do a good job keeping his coat soft and skin healthy. While he was on Purina Dog Chow his coat was harsh and skin flakey.

Good Luck! Its tough finding a food you feel comfortabe with.

What ever you choose use weightcontrol type food and you might use a little less then what the bag says until you get an idea of what you need to feed to help lose the weight.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

sophie21 said:


> So here is my problem. My golden sophie is a little on the heavy side and her coat is really dull. I used to have her on organic food, but switched her because it gave her diahrea. So switched her to a not very expensive brand because my fiances lab was on it and was doing great. Now sophie has a VERY dull coat. Please help I really want to have my dogs healthy coat back. What type of food works the best. Thanks so much for any help!!


Your post is almost exactly like I was getting to post. Been feeding Royal Can. -Low Fat because of the stool issue. Also, her coat has become dull and much thinner. I dont think she is geeting all the nutrients she needs. Also want to fine a GRAIN food bedause my breeder says to stay away from GRAIN-FREE because of the heart issue with Goldens. Let me know what you hear, or I'll watch your post.


----------

